# Mk3 TT STronic vs Mk7 Golf R DSG



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just had a Mk7 Golf R Test drive this afternoon, followed by an Audi TT Quattro STronic two hours later, immediately with the Golf R again, back to back.

Afterwards, I was quite surprised...

Beforehand, my expectation was that other than the external appearance and the dash, the Golf R would be superior in every way.
After driving the Golf R for the first time, I was very impressed with it. It was very quick off the mark, and had a nice sound accelerating through the gears, even if it sounded a bit artificial. The cabin was reasonably well sound proofed from the road noise (and thus I guess the artificial sound). I did notice that when the windows opened a bit, it didn't sound quite the same.

When driving the Audi TT (it was a convertible - it's all they had in), I noticed the engine although 70bhp down, didn't feel any less powerful on normal roads. In fact, it actually felt quicker low down in the rev range. (The golf felt a bit gutless under about 2000 rpm). Obviously neither car had an issue when in sport/race mode. I noticed when changing up from 2nd to 3rd at high revs under hard acceleration, you would get a very loud bang. I opened the windows to check if it was fake, and sure enough it was real - had to do it about 10-20 times just to make sure 

Anyway, convinced the Golf R should have been louder, and I must have been driving it wrong, I went back for another test drive. Put it in 2nd and tried the same thing (about 10 times just to be fair  ), each time, just a very faint blurp on upshift, even with the windows open!

So my conclusion (and my opinion rather than fact):-
- The Audi TT was the better drive than the Golf R
- It didn't feel any noticeably slower (I'm driving with fun and not at 100% of each of the cars - just like I wouldn't if I owned it!)
- The Audi sounded better.
- The Audi seats felt more comfortable.
I wanted to choose and buy the Golf R, since I don't care what the car looks like from the outside, in fact I'd prefer something more subtle, without hassle of frozen frameless doors, something I could fit 4/5 people into, something I could practically take my family on long journeys with, something I can park at the station and be sure I have enough door space to get out of. I'm don't care for the interior look, even though the TT is better.
However, despite all that, I have to say, after my experience, out of the two cars, I want the TT!

I took a friend along for a 2nd opinion on the 2nd and 3rd drives and he completely agreed.

And to cap it all off, with current deals, the TT can be bought new cheaper than the Golf R!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Basically, the golf is a cheaper TT..same engine but bit less slower, less sporty, less acceleration etc it has only the comfort!
It's irrelevant have engine or traction or sound..it's a VW!


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

As I was getting spacers fitted to my brand new TTS today another guy was in getting something done to his brand new Golf R and all he could do was say he was sorry not to have gotten a TT instead! I have to say after having a look around his car I have to agree that it just isn't as nice and wouldn't be a car I would buy in any way but again I am totally biased and a confirmed TT nut for the foreseeable future!! So I think u should follow your gut feeling!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The only time I've thought to buy a VW was for a scirocco R,15000€ at least less than a TT,coupe,aggressive line..but as soon as I saw the VW logo, the interior..I threw out..!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I love the TTs style, what I like is that its not too serious or practical, theres too much of that in life. I got the car specifically to enjoy it, thats just me though, I'm not going to look down on other people tastes/needs/opinions.

I don't even think the TT looks 'perfect', I think the R8, Hurracan, Mclarens and so on look better. But I actually like that, it gives it a sort of vulnerable side, its a nice combo of friendly/cheeky and stern/mean. Inside it has a nicer interior than the golf R, smaller windows (more fighter cockpit like), you got the virtual cockpit too, and lower more sporty driving position.

All these things come together to change how you feel about the car, and it then follows that it affects how you feel when you drive it, it makes driving an occasion


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

When it came to choosing a new car I was torn between the M135i and the TT. Both similar price both automatic, with the bmw being marginally quicker. Spent a few weeks absolute torn between them unsure what to go for. But in the end I realised the onoy problem with the TT was the lack of space in the back, and my heart was desperate to have the TT since its been my dream car for a long time. I have a soon to be wife so eventually there may be children but even then I am a long way from the rear seats needing to have enough space so in the end there was only one choice, the TT  . On the Golf R note I never got to test drive one, I went in four times to VW and every time something went wrong. Either the guy who owned it had had to go home or it was lent out to a show or something. So that was never even in the running for me.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

I currently have an Audi S1 and tested the golf r late last year and tbh it left me feeling quite underwhelmed it's certainly a very good car if you read all the motoring press but it looks so dull and the interior quality is inferior to my S1.
I took it for a test drive and I'd made my decision in a matter of seconds that it wasn't the car for me.
I then had a brief look at the BMW 135i but I rembered the winters of 2009 and 2010 when I had a BMW 123d when I couldn't get to work and the thought of that turned me back to Audi.
I tested the Tts and it's the complete package with a sense of theatre and it looks so cool and with the deposit contribution it was a no brainer.
So waiting delivery of my Tts.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I had a similar experience with the 230 tt Quattro and an s3. Went to audi to swap my a3 tdi for an s3, drove that and was a bit disappointed so thought we'd test the tt and consider swapping the wife's 18 month old amplified tdi Quattro. Within 2 mins we knew we'd be doing a deal. Felt just as quick but much more nimble, loads more noise from the exhausts and engine, and the gear change burpes just didn't compare. 2200 miles later I'm finding myself trying to come up with trips away the weekend just so I can drive it. Feel like I've got back 15 years where I just went out driving for fun


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the reason the engine "feel" different is the turbos, the bigger turbo takes longer to spool up...
That said, i couldn't live with the golf, its very cheap inside and i don't like the design at all.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> But the reason the engine "feel" different is the turbos, the bigger turbo takes longer to spool up...
> That said, i couldn't live with the golf, its very cheap inside and i don't like the design at all.


I agree, I have never driven the TTS but was told that round the town the TT 2.0l is a better drive due to the low speed pick up of the 230 small turbo engine and lower weight of the FWD vs the Quattro.
I've actually booked a test drive in a Gok R this week so will let you know how it drives. I'm also concious of size of the Golf not being practical for parking and don't have kids to take around anymore. Also agree the interior is low rent with no virtual cockpit vs TT.


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

ChrisH said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > But the reason the engine "feel" different is the turbos, the bigger turbo takes longer to spool up...
> ...


ChrisH, What was your findings after the Golf R test drive?


----------

